# Subsonic 22LR Ammunition



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Good Morning all,

I just put in all my paperwork for a 22LR Suppressor and it will take around 8 months (or less) when i finally get my hands on it so I'm hoping i will have a good bit of ammunition set aside to ::rambo:: through the suppressor by then. 

I have done some searching of my own online for reviews but was also wondering if anyone in this community suggests a certain brand. The top rated brands i have seen reviewed are CCI & Winchester. 

Does anyone else here prefer a certain brand and if so why / why not?


----------



## adian (Oct 28, 2014)

I've had a lot of issues with Winchester. I bought a couple bricks and was having a higher than normal rate of FTF, when I looked at them closely they had a lot of loose tips. I could spin them with my fingers and even wiggle them totally off. May have just been because they were hoping production so much quality went down. I tend to like Federal and CCI


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Check into using "standard" velocity 22 rounds with your silencer. Buddy won't use subs anymore as they don't cycle the action reliably. I can't tell the difference when he shoots the 2 side by side. Noise is the same but no jams.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Check into using "standard" velocity 22 rounds with your silencer. Buddy won't use subs anymore as they don't cycle the action reliably. I can't tell the difference when he shoots the 2 side by side. Noise is the same but no jams.


I don't doubt your claim but how is that scientifically possible? Standard velocity break the sound barrier which in turn creates a loud crack when it exits the barrel.

What type of ammunition does your buddy use?


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I've had great luck with the Gemtech subsonic 22LR ammo. 
It cycles my M&P 15-22 reliably with or without a can. Last time my LGS got a case of it I grabbed all but 10 boxes and I'm glad I did!


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

PrepperLite said:


> I don't doubt your claim but how is that scientifically possible? Standard velocity break the sound barrier which in turn creates a loud crack when it exits the barrel.
> 
> What type of ammunition does your buddy use?


How long is your barrel, even high velocity 22lr ammo is typically not supersonic in barrels 8" or less (some very high velocity rounds will barely be supersonic in 8" barrels).

AJ


----------



## Sarkus (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah, you need to be careful about subsonic when it comes to semi-auto guns. Look at the particular brand and see what it says. For example, I have some Aguila subsonic and it says right on it that it isn't for semi auto weapons as its essentially powerderless from what I understand.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

A J said:


> How long is your barrel, even high velocity 22lr ammo is typically not supersonic in barrels 8" or less (some very high velocity rounds will barely be supersonic in 8" barrels).
> 
> AJ


Im looking at either a Sig Mosquito or a 1911 (which will be nice since im looking for a .45 ACP 1911 and i can just get a 22LR conversion kit for it then) then maybe a 10/22 or something.

I am to assume then i might be alright shooting the regular velocity 22LR out of the Sig (under 8 inches) but will have to use subsonic ammo on the 10/22 to achieve the same sound effect?



Sarkus said:


> Yeah, you need to be careful about subsonic when it comes to semi-auto guns. Look at the particular brand and see what it says. For example, I have some Aguila subsonic and it says right on it that it isn't for semi auto weapons as its essentially powerderless from what I understand.


IfAJ is correct i will have to look for that dealing with the 10/22 ammo. I didn't even think of it saying something like that on the box, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm very pleased with CCI mini-mag or CCI Stinger and if given the choice over Winchester, will choose CCI. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

does your sig mosquito cycle with standard ammo? my dad has one and it wont work with standard 22. it would only cycle perfectly on very high velocity ammo.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I use Remington Subsonic ammo. It works well.


----------



## PrepperLite (May 8, 2013)

mhans827 said:


> does your sig mosquito cycle with standard ammo? my dad has one and it wont work with standard 22. it would only cycle perfectly on very high velocity ammo.


I would say it works pretty flawlessly. So far i have read either people have nothing but problems or have none at all, no real middle ground. I did break it in on the first 1K rounds with CCI-MINI Mag High Velocity with the last 3K being federal, as recommended, so that may have something to do with it.

I have fired around 4K rounds through it and have had about 5 weapon malfunctions, all stove pipes with the exception of a double feed. Not counting some fail to fires (about 1-2 per 100 rounds when shooting federal) but i just pulled the trigger again and it fired.


----------

